# Dietary conflicts



## pippin (Mar 15, 2011)

I am really feeling upset about this as there seems to be a struggle with my dad following a strict diabetes recommended diet with all the whole grains and oats in breads and cereals. I have been following all the rules and now he has a severe attack of gout (the pain is dreadful and he can only walk a very short distance using crutches) feeling so stressed myself 

He has had to take medication for the gout (oats, soya (in one make of bread) and whole grains are high in purines which have built up to cause gout) Porridge for breakfast and oatabix very good for BG levels but now we have purines to cope with. I have only been buying wholegrain/granary bread which possibly hasn't helped either yet how does he eat as advised for his diabetes?

I don't even think the nutritionist we saw could equate what we meant although now we have evidence of how the purines have affected him. He will hopefully see the Dr tomorrow about the gout plus we both think our case for a BG monitor is now a necessity as we don't know at all what his levels are especially now he is taking other medication and is afraid to eat any oats or whole grains. Nightmare as I don't know which cereal or bread I can buy to keep to his diabetes regime. 

Felt guilty this morning by adding some rice crispies to his shredded wheat to try and balance his breakfast. 
Everything was going well with the proper diet (well until we know his HbA1c result next month!) now we have this I am totally confused and down.

Well he can eats nuts as they come into both diets!


----------



## Northerner (Mar 15, 2011)

Very sorry to hear all this Pippin  I'm afraid I don't know a great deal about the correct diet for gout sufferers, but would be interested to know what aspects of that diet are incompatible with the diabetes-friendly diet. What we can eat as diabetics covers quite a broad area, and it may be that, for those recommendations that are causing other problems because of the gout, they can be left out of the diet and alternatives given instead. 

Perhaps if you could give some examples of what is best for your father's gout problem and the members here could say whether they would be OK or suggest alternatives that would suit both conditions. 

Try not to get too down about it. I know it must be distressing to see your father suffer when you have been trying so hard, but you will get there, and we will do our best to help you both


----------



## pippin (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi Northener (oops this is long don't worry about reading all of it)

The very strict gout diet is restrictive to be followed when under a severe attack - Cauliflower and all green leafy veg plus oily fish are totally out of bounds (rich in iron & purines) 

Ripe bananas - good for gout - we have been advise bananas are best to be eaten when not so ripe for diabetes.

Eggs are fine although on the strict diet they exclude the yolks

Bread and breakfast cereal but NOT whole grain or oats (most have whole grain etc and only the sugary or refined cereals are allowed for gout but we don't include them because of diabetes) Strictly speaking shredded wheat has whole grain but it's the only thing we have atm which doesn't have oats.
I stopped buying white bread and also wholemeal yet if I use bread with oats or whole grains I add to the purines.

They suggest yoghurt and fruit or fruit smoothies plus honey for breakfast!
Dad prefers toast although this morning he ate very little of it & he had started to enjoy cereal more regularly. I don't think he would have yoghurt for his breakfast.

Gout allows chocolate, ice cream and biscuits which we don't include any way so this is ok for the diabetes side. Pure butter no low fat spreads for gout

Brown rice is the one which the gout diet recommends especially if combined with almonds and sweetcorn - basmati for diabetes diet.......and how much sweetcorn is he allowed for diabetes (again we would need to test)

High purine list is all the oily fish 
medium Chicken/Beef  Pulses (all the ones which are excellent for controlling BG levels) including peas, lentils and soya Wheat germ and bran!

Cherries are excellent for gout which is why dad pre-diabetes drank cherry active which helped lessen any gout tendencies 

The diet is very restrictive yet they warn to eat enough as loosing weight can make gout worse.

Just another point to add his statin was put up to 40mg as a general thing in September (previously on 20mg) I found the letter which showed on of the side effects can be muscular pain (we can't decide between the gout and muscle pain) it was also in DUK's Balance magazine so we have asked the Dr would this be adding to the pain and they may look to reducing his statin.

His Frusomide doesn't help gout but helps his heart and now his statin is supposed to be at a 'one fits all dose' and it may be affecting his muscles! Gout and diabetes are all circling around meds used to solve one problem but cause others  I know some must be in his genes but the whole situation is a vicious circle.

It wasn't too long ago when they could hardly find his medical records as he was never at the Dr and now I am sure it is a tome! medication and food at war

Many thanks for your support. I hope we can get a bit further with the pain when the Dr sees him tomorrow and then maybe a dietician who can work both problems out as I feel as if I am doing a degree  looking after knees and feet and diet now.

wee guess they may put him on meds for his diabetes (which is what I was trying to avoid) but it may be the only way to work this out as his good diet has now become 

I know this is probably impossible for anyone to understand. I will report back when he sees the Dr although I don't think any of them really know how hard it is to cope with.

Thank you for listening to me as it helps my mind which was struggling to cope with all of this


----------



## Northerner (Mar 15, 2011)

Oh dear, I can see your difficulties now Pippin - quite a few clashes there  It may be that, if he isn't able to keep to the best diet for his diabetes then he may need help from medications, but with such a complex combination neither you nor he should see it as any kind of failure. Quality of life is very important too, so if the medications allow him to be more flexible in his diet then they are worth having.

Regarding statins - 40mg is the normal dose that they gradually get people on. If there isa possibility of your dad suffering side effects - like the muscle pain you mention - then there are other versions available which may suit him better. Unfortunately, he can't take the alternative route of trying to keep his cholesterol in check by eating oily fish, or even the dairy products containing plant sterols, because of the gout.

I hope that the dietician, when you see her/him, is able to rise to the challenge and devise an eating plan that keep both problems in check and also is something that your father is able to enjoy! Do keep us updated, and remember we are always here if you want to let off steam or just talk things through


----------



## margie (Mar 15, 2011)

Sounds like you need to see a good dietician who can help you work out a suitable diet for your Dad. Hope your Dr is able to help.


----------



## Robster65 (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi Pippin.

Have you looked at pasta, or is that bad for gout ?

ALso, if weight and cholestorol aren't an issue, adding some fat to any meal will delay digestion and reduce any spikes.

If it were me, I would be tempted to extend the diabetes diet list to medium GI foods and look at ways of combining or modifying meals to lower the GI without including wholegrains, etc.

Rob


----------



## Copepod (Mar 15, 2011)

Pippen - who was the nutritionist you saw? Were they a registered dietician? You really need proper advice for solving your Dad's conflicting dietary needs. Hope you get some help soon.


----------



## pippin (Mar 15, 2011)

Many thanks for all your replies! Just on my phone ATM but will read everything in detail tomorrow. Hopefully I can remember most of it in this reply  

The dietician comes to our surgery to see diabetics each month although I really don't think she was experienced enough to cope with this situation. We have another appointment next month & I intend to take the gout sheets I have with me. Going to get dad to ask if we could see someone more specialised to work out a plan as it is a nightmare for me to get both right. 
I didn't realise a little extra fat will slow down a spike thank you for this tip. 

If the gout was under control I will have to balance the amount if purines with the healthier eating for diabetes. At the moment oats are out even dad who never refuses food is afraid to eat them! All the meds are making him less hungry which is an added worry as both conditions need to maintain weight. 
Hard to believe if he hadn't gout he never stops although with each attack his joints are more damaged 

I am exhausted as I'm coping on my own my sister will take him to the Drs but this time he knows for sure what he needs to ask and I will add more expert advice on the diet. If only there was a balance he didn't mind the diabetes one as he was fortunate he enjoyed healthy food the gout one is more restrictive. Pasta is fine which is a good thing although white pasta for gout and I had changed to wholewheat!

Thank you very much I will report back hoping they don't send him to hospital tomorrow  I will do all I can plus even in the hospital who works take time to cater for both diets! Really appreciate all support as I have been really down for the last few days when the gout really took a hold. Hard to watch the s-l-o-w movements only when absoutely necessary. My file is building up with food lists!


----------



## pippin (Mar 15, 2011)

Even in my iPhone I type too much!! Nervous energy


----------



## Copepod (Mar 16, 2011)

Your Dad's complex needs certainly require an appropriately experienced dietician - please ask your GP to refer you to a hospital clinic.


----------



## pippin (Mar 16, 2011)

Update after Dr saw dad this morning although unfortunately the aspects of diabetes v gout were of less concern to the Dr than treating a combination of Gout and arthritis. Dr knows we follow dietary advice to the letter but even when dad mentioned a more senior dietician it wasn't followed with 'definitely looking into this' he responded but nothing which indicated a *noted* to do list...

There is a bit of a dilemma as gout only started with the other meeds dad takes - bit like diabetes which is mainly shown to happen in people who are over weight - eat lots of sugary foods etc (none of these apply to dad) gout is rich food and drink (dad has never sipped an alcoholic drink in his life!) I always feel embarrassed mentioning gout in case people think it is his lifestyle.

The severity of this attack relates to a previous on on his other knee about a year ago. We bought the Cherry drink as cherries are the only documented fruit known to lower uric acid levels in the blood. Stopped this when he was diagnosed with gout which may be why this is so vicious plus the extra oats etc I have Cherry Active capsules which look to be lower in carbs so I will investigate this option.

Part of the knee has the gout crystals and another part shows arthritis plus the tendons at the back of his knee are swollen (I was really worried about the lump there) Although I was relieved to see dad coming home (I was terrified about the hospital) & we have more gout tablets plus advice we still don't have the dietary advice. I think the other Dr would have taken more of this on board.

Our options atm are to speak to the nurse when she sees dad and tell her that we feel we need a specialist dietician plus I will investigate a private option if they don't see there are complex issues. The DSN is next month and so is the other dietician. I will be taking the pages of gout info which may mean she will *have* to pass the case on to someone who is more specialised.

On a better note although we still need to ask about the strips one of the companies I applied for the BG monitor rang this morning to let me know we are getting one. The first company hasn't contacted at all although they said 28 days.

I am totally exhausted dealing with this but will keep on going until we resolve the issues. We never had any problems with our surgery and they know we don't pester etc but now we have added diabetes to the care we really need to find out what the limits are especially when they know we don't abuse the system.

Think when dad feels better pain wise he will be more vocal as he knows the affect on both of us. I am really feeling the stress of watching all of this  Just feel so tired today as I don't think I have stopped doing things and I don't have the best energy in the world either!

I have taken the GI advice Robster65 and will work with this hoping to get the gout under control without affecting his BG. Going to check out how many ways I can cook sweet potatoes! Cheese and pasta are allowed on both within the limits. Thank you for the lower GI tips

_Thank you to everyone_ - when I feel more awake I will be checking more of our options and I will update this post when things start to come together (hopefully) Dr was good for the current problem but seemed lost for both??.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks for the update Pippin. Even though we are not qualified to help you find a solution to the conumdrum of your Dad's diet, we are here to support you as much as we can. Try to make sure you find sometime for yourself. I know it is easy to say and difficult to do, but from what you have told me you have already had an exhausting time helping to care for your Mum, and you need to make sure you keep your own strength up. I have been reading a very good book lately about caring (I read a LOT of books! ) and if you can find time to read it I would recommend it. It is called The Selfish Pig's Guide to Caring by Hugh Marriott. Don't be misled by the title - it's not implying that you are in any way selfish! It's one of those books that helps make what you do easier to cope with by talking about things you may not have considered, and is very light-hearted too! 

Best wishes to you and your Dad. I hope your Doctor confounds expectations and goes ahead and arranges for you to see an appropriately qualified dietician, and that you don't need to wait too long.


----------



## pippin (Mar 16, 2011)

Thank you Northener
I really appreciate support and understanding. It is easy to feel really guilty taking 'me time' Love the title of the book and I will have a look as I read a lot of books too  both of us read a lot although as you can guess my latest reading list has been diabetes and now it's gout!

Both of us cared for mum but now it's just me to care for dad which can feel a little more strain although now I understand why dad kept the severity of MND from us as long as he could. The strain of this is what caused his raised blood pressure going unchecked which in return started all of the heart problems. Vicious circle with tablets and caring....hopefully I will sleep better and be more refreshed to get going again. It's in my nature to keep on going despite the fact I have a few health issues myself. 

Many, many thanks going to sort out a few things and then it's early to bed for me. Dad does shout about me doing too much but it's hard not too when your me  this forum has been the best bookmark I have made this year


----------



## pippin (Mar 20, 2011)

Update to situation after spending all the time I could looking after dad with special attention to both diets. I am excited today as this is the first day I have noticed the most improvement  his knee isn't as much like a football now plus he has a lot more movement. Still depending on the crutches but now can put his foot down which he couldn't do without pain.

I studied both diets although I had to look at the oat aspect and limit bread as most have oats as part of their 'high in oats' healthy label! No red meat at all and the first meat he had was a small portion of chicken last night. I made a 'concoction' of sweet potato & squash with the spices which are good for Gout (turmeric, cinnamon etc) haven't a clue what it tasted like but dad ate it. (like a soup but much more filling) the rest of the time I tried to serve as much as possible raw thinking of the lower GI plus trying to loose as little of the important vitamins/minerals as possible.

There are a few friendly type dips which I made to serve with raw veg.
Gout diet suggests egg to be eater with fruit juice although we didn't go this route but did maintain his allowed portions of fruit in the combo to work with both plus nuts in moderation.
He still had a shredded wheat but no porridge or any oatcakes (Nairns) just to get the healing process going.

Somedays I really got down as there seemed to be no change although I am annoyed that dad's HbA1c in April will not be as good as I hoped given we have had to restrict oats and whole grain which help with BG levels. We had stayed so much to the advised diet I was really hoping to see an improvement but now don't know what the result will be although we haven't stepped outside the basis of the diabetes diet (just had to lessen the foods which give it a boost)

I have been doing dad's knee and feet each day, did them today and didn't realise I was working with the bad foot and knee  SO pleased as it felt different to all the other days when I had to lift it so carefully! Knee still odd shape but foot a better colour. 

One of the BG monitors I applied for arrived yesterday  although we still have to ask about using this (hopefully they will see why we really do need to use one) I tired for the Abbots one last month but it didn't arrive although the say 28 days.
This is a Glucomen one with 10 strips in the set haven't used any sort of thinking maybe we need to wait to be 'allowed' The dietician will have her work cut out when we bring the facts of both problems.

Thank you for all your support there has been ups and downs (mainly with me) but today has been a lot brighter. Hoping progress continues even if it is slow?. trying not to get too excited just yet.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 20, 2011)

Very glad to hear about the improvments Pippin  And thank you also for all the useful information you are bringing to the forum about the difficulties of combining both diets - I suspect you are starting to become more expert than the dieticians you are likely to encounter, as there is nothing like personal, day-to-day experience to sharpen and inform the mind. Keep up the good work! Hopefully, you will be able to get some strips provided for the Glucomen meter so you can get more useful information from observing and recording the effects of your 'concoctions'!


----------



## pippin (Mar 20, 2011)

Thank you Northerner

I have just registered the monitor, somehow I don't think he would appreciate me ordering a pink cover for it 
Definitely need to test my 'concoction' if we need to continue or introduce it from time to time.

I am going to try and get info on suitable bread. The Gout site may reply although they just send an out of office stat reply. I have another contact which I will look up and see if they can suggest anything given both diets.

A lot to learn although I am finding it interesting just have to learn when to stop for a wee rest


----------



## margie (Mar 20, 2011)

Whilst its great you are taking such care in looking after your Dad - make sure you don't forget yourself. You need to take care of you too and make sure you get enough rest so you are able to take care.  (Your last line made me think you might be in danger of over doing things)


----------



## pippin (Mar 20, 2011)

Hi Margie you really have summed me up I tend to use all my energy to care always have done but it is to the detriment of my health. I spent more time looking things up today then doing the things I thought needed done now when I've stopped I realise I am going to have to take it easier as I am really tired. Will need to build up some energy as we wouldnt have any food to cook!
Not like me to leave the ironing & admit it's too much for me to do today!

Thank you for caring I appreciate this as sometimes I make myself earn time to rest when even dad tells me to relax. I'm wound up like a spring at times. 
Everyone needs to take care including all of you as your support is excellent


----------



## pippin (Mar 27, 2011)

Thought I would update although we still don't have any official advice April is getting closer when dad gets his HbA1c test plus we see the dietician. 
I've just been coping with both diets although he still needs crutches the swelling and pain are a lot less  we have been very strict keeling watch in food ph values along with everything else. Really had to increase portion size and variety as I felt so sorry for him but still watching the type of food. 

The second monitor arrived  although we haven't used either of them until we see if there is one which we can get extra strips for. Tempted to try but with only 10 strips I might worry too much until he sees the nurse. 
I haven't been back to update as I really am exhausted went out on Friday to wait at Apple & haven't recovered my energy since then! 

I'm happy things haven't got worse just hoping the next week will see dad less dependent on his crutches. Podiatrist on Wednesday with the critical reports in April. Bit worried as we had to mix & match the diets. If we get back to normal I think he can introduce the other good foods but have to watch the amounts he can tolerate. 

I've compiled my lists for the dietician


----------



## Northerner (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi Pippin, glad to hear that Dad is feeling a bit better, hope things continue to improve  Regarding the meters/strips - your doctor can prescribe strips for practically every meter, so if yours are common meters don't worry about not being able to get the strips. I get two different types of strip as I have a main meter and a back up meter.

Hope YOU can get some rest to recharge your batteries, and that Dad is feeling well enough to tolerate a bit more flexibility in his diet  Take care.


----------



## pippin (Apr 2, 2011)

Little bit stressed to report Dr has just started dad on steroids now  he was getting a wee bit better then another flare up this week saw the Dr yesterday who took him off the gout medication but prescribed steroids. Dr will phone on Monday and then arrange to test his INR but didn't mention how this will affect his diabetes! 

After all the hard work on diet this is the month for HbA1c dreading to hear what the result will be now as they will think we haven't kept to a good diet. At least dad is in good form although he was ever so frustrated that he just has to sit and watch me doing things he would do. I don't mind if things get sorts and we can get back to preventing complications with diabetes.

Not moaning just sad when we are trying our best and nothing is going right atm so many tablets to conflict added to the dietary conflicts


----------



## Northerner (Apr 2, 2011)

Don't despair Pippin, you are doing the best you can. I'm sure they will recognise the difficulties of dealing with both conditions when he comes to have the HbA1c test, so try not to worry about this.

Steroids will probably have an adverse effect on his blood sugar levels, unfortunately. Hopefully, things will eventually find a happy medium with less problems from the gout, more flexibility in diet, better blood sugar levels, and a happier Dad and Pippin! Hope it is soon, too.


----------



## pippin (Apr 2, 2011)

Thank you yet again Northerner.
I'm comportent mixed up with meals now! The only thing I know we don't have any sugar, biscuits, cakes with obvious sugars in the house. Steroids scare me as I don't know what effect they have after reading the leaflet. Two days of them before Dr speaks again going to get dad to mention to the nurse who does his INR about his BG. To think dad never took a tablet in his life now he has over 15 a day  

Thread of hope he clears the gout and we can get a little back to normal. Maybe best to live up a mountain with fresh air to survive on 
Thank you for your understanding


----------



## Robster65 (Apr 2, 2011)

Putting it into persepctive Pippin. 

If he was left untreated for both diabetes and gout, he'd be in a lot of pain, a lot of discomfort and he'd very soon deteriorate in general health.

You're having to juggle a very strict diet and medication for the gout, a fairly restrictive diet and medication for diabetes, and much of each antagonise the other. The fact that your dad is able to exist with relative comfort and a fairly good state of health is down to your dedication and his desire to be well again.

DOn't beat yourself up for not getting both perfect. You can only reach a compromise, which will fluctuate somewhere between the 2. 

Rob


----------



## Blythespirit (Apr 2, 2011)

For many years I've used steriod creams on and off for eczema. It can affect BG levels but the docs will know that so shouldn't think it's bad diet to blame if your dad's levels are up a bit. He may not need to be on the steriods for long either so he may be able to get back to something resembling normal levels soon.  It must be hard for both of you at the moment, but your dad is so lucky to have you looking out for him, and given your circumstances with the gout and everything else you are doing incredibly well. Even if you don't think you are sometimes. We can easily be our own worst critics.  XXXXX


----------



## pippin (Apr 2, 2011)

Many thanks to both if you for your supportive replies, I really do appreciate everyone's help and advice. All the gout related things have been a result of side effects of heart medication and I think the Drs would attibute the diabetes might be as a result of the meds too.

Glad the Dr will ring on Monday as neither of us like to be a nuisance to them although they may find I am regarding testing if we get things back on track. If it wasn't for this flare up dad would be out in the garden all day and helping others which is why he finds confinement is 'not him' I am sure my churning up of the compost today had him laughing and hoping he can get out to do it himself soon....not to mention the fact I don't like looking in the compost bin!

There are 28 tablets (4 a day) hopefully the Dr is thinking a short course. The calendar is filling up for this month again good excuse to ignore my dentist's letter reminding me about a check up.

Thank you everyone your replies have helped me tonight


----------



## pippin (Apr 10, 2011)

Stressful week with appointments although I don't know when dad's blood results will come back. 
The steroids must have been helping as he was almost back to walking and definitely didn't have the same discomfort but now he is on just one a day until Tuesday when the Dr will see him he is back with two crutches  

Tuesday will be with the nurse first for his INR (warfarin) & HbA1c with the other tests they take with this and now the Dr has at last added to test his uric levels (gout related) expecting everything to be scrambled as he has had so many tabelts to effect each of the tests. It was great to see an improvement but yesterday wasn't good (a flare up)

Dad is definitely going to put all the facts to the nurse who will see him the following week for his diabetes when the results are back plus we have another appointment with the dietician. It's a vicious circle just now hoping dad will emphasis to the Dr about his BG with the steroids. Its been a long time from I could make food which I'm not afraid to serve dad as it will affect something 

Nurse and Dr this week then the diabetes nurse and dietician the next week unless due to circumstances he gets to see the diabetic nurse this week. Will update with the horrible results


----------



## Blythespirit (Apr 10, 2011)

Hi Pippin and thanks for the update. I'm still newish on here but already I worry about what some of you are going through, especially if we don't hear form you for a while. It sounds like you have a busy time ahead so I'll be thinking if you and your dad and hoping something can be done to make things a bit easier. If I were you I'd encourage him to make a list of things he wants to mention to the Doc. I do that because if not my mind goes a blank and I'm left regreting not mentioning something important. Good luck and take care. XXXXX


----------



## pippin (Apr 10, 2011)

Thank you Blythespirit your kind words mean a lot to me. I was feeling particulary down today but to have such lovely support really helps. I will follow your advice to send dad with a list to these appointments. I had planned to take one when we both see the dietician but hadn't thought about dad. I know he is going to stress more about the use of our monitor as the current situation is stressful for both of us. I will send the monitor pack with him as the company who supplied it seem to follow up to see how we were getting on. 

I was a wee bit happy there when dad remarked the tension had eased a wee bit behind his knee. If only I was shouting at him to get in from working in the garden. He us getting through a lot of books  He would love to be out with his camera just like we were last year in the better weather. 

Many thanks xx


----------



## pippin (Apr 12, 2011)

No results to report on today apart from INR

Full blood tests this morning although results will be at different times.
INR is instant and as expected dad's blood is too thin atm so it's back again next week in case he needs his Warfarin reduced. It's normally within range but with all the meds and flare ups we knew it would go one way or the other.

Steroids were reduced to 1 yesterday but they only seemed to help when he was taking the full amount. Dad mentioned to the Dr about his BG levels which he considered so has now put him back on Colchicine in a higher dose for 2 days (the bloods for this will be back on Thursday) still has a relly bad flare up  with added complications dues to the effects of so many tablets!

Next Tuesday we will be ther all morning as it's a 2nd INR with one nurse then the dietician (hmmmm that will be interesting) then the diabetes nurse and the monitor question will be asked. The Dr may want to see him that day too so it looks like another day of tests and results  presuming he will get his HbA1c when he is with the nurse rather than over the phone. 

Anxious wait until Thursday then anoth few days over the weekend until Tuesday when we both will be sitting nervously waiting to hear what we should be doing.

Thank you for all your support I really appreciate it


----------



## pippin (Apr 19, 2011)

Today was the big test result morning which I was dreading.*
Saw dietician who was concerned about dad's weight as he has lost 6lbs but didn't shout about any results as she was more concerned with getting his weight back up.

We were both surprised despite the steroids and the 8 weeks of diet mixups his HbA1c was 6.5 (last time it was 6.4) I know it was a bit raised this time but I rlly thought it would be sky high. His cholesterol was 3.77 & BP was very good the nurse was pleased with this and with his overall results.
Both dietician and nurse have told us to be less restrictive on portion sizes as they both don't want dad loosing any more weight which can impact on th gout factor too. I know I was very strict as I was watching so many factors but was pleased when dad smiled to know he can eat bit more of th correct foods.

Still not going to introduce wrong foods but he can have extra toast/potatoes/veg and fruit which I stopped buying he can have in moderation 

I was expecting a lot worse because of the complications but they didn't even indicate he would be given medication atm dad asked about BG monitor and had the one we have with him. At the minute th nurse said it isn't necessary as he doesn't have medication and his readings were within range, she didn't rule it out for th future although she did mention she would have to show us how to use it (yet if we are worried we can use the strips with the machine! Even without training??) maybe they don't want us (me) in panice mode with one reading as they feel it is more important to get dad's weight and BMI back within range. Definitely not a license to eat just anything but a wee bit more leeway than the very strict diet.

It was a long morning although it was great to see dad come out feeling very good despite the lingering gout. He only told me today he was worried about results after all we have gone through. He really thought his BG would have been a whole lot worse. His INR is coming down to a better level but will be tested again. Dietician will see us again in 3mths but DSN in surgery is longer than that unless we are worried and bring that monitor back.

I need to get rid of a headache now this appointment is over and just hope I can control dad's diet but at the same time keep his weight better. I am strict full stop which was worse as I was afraid of adding complications*

Many thanks to everyone for being here to support hope it's ok to bring this topic up again with the test results


----------



## Copepod (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks Pippin - good to hear how you and your dad got on. Sounds like your medics are being good about managing your dad's multiple problems, not just his diabetes.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 19, 2011)

Those results are excellent Pippin, especially given what you (and your father!) have gone through - you should be very proud of yourself


----------



## pippin (Apr 19, 2011)

Thank you it still hasn't sunk in as I really expected it to be higher although it's up a point maybe if we get back to normal healthwise it might come down again. Just need to get dad walking without a crutch to feel the relief of this episode. When he saw the nurse she was very pleased & this helped dad to feel better about one part of his health. He has been walking more today 

This forum is fantastic many, many thanks 
Monitoring is still our aim & I don't think they will refuse completely at least they give a guide leaflet today.


----------

